# anti-aliased fonts



## outsid3r (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi,

How i configure fonts in order to have anti-aliased fonts on FreeBSD? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nightweaver (Apr 4, 2010)

Try this: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x-fonts.html


----------

